# Jacobsen G4X4 [Bucher TM-850]



## Tahoe_G4X4 (Apr 1, 2020)

Just acquired a new to me G4X4. It is the Bucher model with a 25.5 hp (D1102) Kubota engine. Solid little machine and will be great for steep hillsides!

Looking for:
1) Manuals
2) PTO belt specifics
3) PTO engagement linkage (have the lever in the cab but not the rod and linkage that connects back to the PTO transfer case and pulley system)
4) Front implement attachment system 

Appreciate any and all help!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You may have to contact some local golf courses and ask them who their Jacobsen dealer is. They may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Tahoe_G4X4 (Apr 1, 2020)

Pogobill, thanks for the reply. In today's Corona times the good news is the golf course is open! I guess it is essential that folks be able to consume aiming fluid while trying to hit that the defective little white ball off the really big one. That said, while I shelter in place I think I will stick to wrenching on my new toy. A lot more enjoyment for me!

What I have learned from the internet is the "schematics" (I would refer to them as exploded parts diagrams) are online: [shop.txtsv.com] They indicate the parts that are still available, very few. I fear this is what a golf course will tell me!

What I am hoping is that someone on this forum will have:
a) a manual they are willing to share, and
b) tacit knowledge of a parts tractor or two to help get mine functional
c) ideas on fabrication of missing parts


----------



## Tony Nevue (Mar 18, 2018)

Tahoe_G4X4 said:


> Pogobill, thanks for the reply. In today's Corona times the good news is the golf course is open! I guess it is essential that folks be able to consume aiming fluid while trying to hit that the defective little white ball off the really big one. That said, while I shelter in place I think I will stick to wrenching on my new toy. A lot more enjoyment for me!
> 
> What I have learned from the internet is the "schematics" (I would refer to them as exploded parts diagrams) are online: [shop.txtsv.com] They indicate the parts that are still available, very few. I fear this is what a golf course will tell me!
> 
> ...



Did you have any luck? I know of one going up for sale. it is a 1987 jacobsen g4x4 and only needs rear brake calipers.


----------



## Tahoe_G4X4 (Apr 1, 2020)

Tony Nevue said:


> Did you have any luck? I know of one going up for sale. it is a 1987 jacobsen g4x4 and only needs rear brake calipers.


You have peaked my curiosity. Photos and ask would be of interest!


----------



## Bill Mullenbach (Nov 20, 2020)

I have a Jacobsen G4x4 (Bucher 850), I do not know how to use this forum. I need a transmission part and looking for where i might be able to get it. 
Bill Mullenbach - email = [email protected]


----------



## Tahoe_G4X4 (Apr 1, 2020)

Email sent to address indicated.


----------



## bluezmobile (Jan 3, 2021)

Tahoe_G4X4 said:


> Pogobill, thanks for the reply. In today's Corona times the good news is the golf course is open! I guess it is essential that folks be able to consume aiming fluid while trying to hit that the defective little white ball off the really big one. That said, while I shelter in place I think I will stick to wrenching on my new toy.
> 
> ZIP
> 
> ...


Hi Tahoe_G4x4 & co

Few comments for the PTO, TM800 vs TM850 have major differences. Structure is much stronger in TM850, 2=> 3 belts and engagement linkage is totally different.
tarmosgarage.wordpress.com has few pics from PTO linkage of TM850, at summer I did bit refurb the linkage. My webpage is primitive, I just try bit record/share info.

Br, Tarmo


----------



## Tahoe_G4X4 (Apr 1, 2020)

Tarmo-

Kiitos! Primitive or not really appreciate you sharing the web posting and photos. Very cool restore! 

Curious to know what the issue was with the gear box? I have read that Bucher sourced the units from Renault, used in a Traffic. Not sure if that is true or not? 

Did you fabricate your own parts or order? 

So the important questions:
Did the restore start before or after Juhannus? 
Are you in Lapland or closer to Helsinki?

It has been a number of years, but I used to travel regularly to Espoo and Oulu. Glad to have a Finish tractor pal!

Cheers!


----------



## bluezmobile (Jan 3, 2021)

Tahoe_G4X4 said:


> Tarmo-
> 
> Kiitos! Primitive or not really appreciate you sharing the web posting and photos. Very cool restore!
> 
> ...


Hello,

Thanx. The gear box is in TM800/TM850 from Renault Trafic I. The problem was that primary shaft was worn and the female portion stud/axis for beltwheel was very worn. Solution was turn+heat+weld bit VW driveshaft shapes by local machinist. I did manage to buy few Main sealings from Portugal for gearbox.

The female stud/axis it is commercially available from LT Bruno Lehmann (maybe - was in their catalogue). The primary shaft from Renault seems to be tricky source. In USA the some of the Lesharos are built top of Trafic I body with this Gear box. Was it type NO2 in Gear box.

This is purely My hobby device, timing is not so crucial ;-) It took roughly from Summer to New Year..

Br, Tarmo.

PS. I'm located Eastern part of Finland, close to Joensuu. You did travel to Finland in telecommunication business?


----------



## Franknsteinsgarage (May 8, 2021)

Looking for:
1) Manuals

I got a set of operating manual by emailing jacobsen directly. 

I need to separate the range selector from the gear box and so far not having luck. It won't shift the range. Anyone have a hint for me?


----------



## bluezmobile (Jan 3, 2021)

Franknsteinsgarage said:


> Looking for:
> 1) Manuals
> 
> I got a set of operating manual by emailing jacobsen directly.
> ...


Hi, 

I recently disassembled - beyond this läger metal cap there is screw/bit on one axis..

Catalogs/BOM I purchased some netshop/Germany.

The tarmosgarage.wordpress.com has some pics, and I have more if needed...

Br,Tarmo


----------



## Franknsteinsgarage (May 8, 2021)

bluezmobile said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently disassembled - beyond this läger metal cap there is screw/bit on one axis..
> 
> ...


I actually found your blog and figured that what the picture of that cap meant. I was able to seperate the cases and get the gears back into alignment. Now I need to reinstall unit. Thank!


----------



## bluezmobile (Jan 3, 2021)

Franknsteinsgarage said:


> I actually found your blog and figured that what the picture of that cap meant. I was able to seperate the cases and get the gears back into alignment. Now I need to reinstall unit. Thank!
> View attachment 72514


Great! 

I should make the blog/wordpress bit better, I did bit lost the structure.. I better structure would help... I have so many pics, not necessary long stories, just visualise&highlight some learnings.

The range selector looks very robust, just the gear edges are work, when no synchronisation and fast changes...

Br, Tarmo


----------



## Speedypete (May 16, 2021)

Tony Nevue said:


> Did you have any luck? I know of one going up for sale. it is a 1987 jacobsen g4x4 and only needs rear brake calipers.


Hi I have an tm850 here in the usa Cincinnati ohio I bought it a year ago I have a 7ft plow on it been using it to push brush on my property i dont know where someone can get parts any information would be appreciated [email protected]


----------



## Franknsteinsgarage (May 8, 2021)

I need to find another one of these. If someone knows of one, I'm willing to travel within the states to come get it. 

Thanks. 
607-738-7247 
Tim


----------



## bobweisberg42 (Nov 20, 2021)

I recently purchased a JACOBSON G 4x4 Plus that turns out to have a bad gear in the high / low / reverse "Box": I would appreciate help from anyone with any knowledge as to where I might be able to find some parts, or possibly even a parts unit. Thanks Bob Weisberg 440-488-5132


----------



## bobweisberg42 (Nov 20, 2021)

Tahoe_G4X4 said:


> Just acquired a new to me G4X4. It is the Bucher model with a 25.5 hp (D1102) Kubota engine. Solid little machine and will be great for steep hillsides!
> 
> Looking for:
> 1) Manuals
> ...


----------



## Jānistm850 (Dec 19, 2021)

Message For bluezmobile. I bought bucher tm800 and TM 850 both machines missing pulley bearing assembly bracket and leaver leading to PTO box .It would be nice to talk this over on WhatsApp or messenger. My phone number +37125618440


----------

